# Naturteich bzw Landschaftsteich bauen



## richtungswender (6. Sep. 2016)

Hallo allerseits. 

Ich bin Robin, 34, und neu hier. Ich möchte auf meinem Land einen Landschafts/Naturteich anlegen und hab erst mal einige grundlegende Fragen.

Der Teich soll auf einer ebenen Wiese aufgestaut werden. Auf einer Seite soll ein Damm 1m hoch geschüttet werden(15m lang), die anderen Seiten sind durch Hang(2m hoch oberhalb weiter leicht steigend)quasi vorhanden. Der Boden ist unter der Muttererde Lehm. Durch Aushub von ca 50cm will ich das Material für den Damm gewinnen und gleichzeitig die Wassertiefe von ca1,50m erreichen(__ Reiher/Komoran).
Mal die groben Maße: Breite ca 10m, Länge ca 15m, geplante Dammhöhe 1m und begehbar. Aushub in Teichmitte ca 50cm.
So nun zum Kniffeligem. Auf Teichfolie möchte ich verzichten. Die Wiese ist von Haus aus feucht. Oberhalb sind zwei Quellen vorhanden. Zumindest eine führt ganzjährig gut Wasser. Bei der aktuellen sehr trockenen Periode bringt die Quelle immerhin noch 2 Kubikmeter/h, in Regenzeiten das doppelt bis dreifache.
Die zweite Quelle ist ein Rinnsaal, da z.t. verschüttet.
Würde die Wassermenge reichen, um den Teich gefüllt zu halten?
Der Knackpunkt wird der Damm sein, ich wollte den unten 2m und oben 1m breit machen und mit Rüttelplatte schicht für Schicht verdichten. Hinter dem Damn läuft ein kleiner Graben, welcher das Quellwasser abführt und als Zu/Ablauf weiter verwendet werden soll.
Der Zulauf könnte bei max Teichpegel aus 50cm Höhe in den Teich plätschern. 

Das erst mal zu meinen erstem groben Planungen.

Gruss Robin


----------



## Teich4You (6. Sep. 2016)

Einen Damm rein aus Erdreich zu bauen, ohne ein paar Kniffe wird auf Dauer nichts. Ich bin kein Megaexperte, aber aus dem was aus dem Studium und Hochwasserschutz hängen geblieben ist, möchte ich dir davon abraten. Du meinst die Wiese ist eh schon immer sehr nass. Dann wird dir irgendwann die Sole vom Damm aufweichen und dein Gebilde löst sich langsam auf.

Ich rechne mal: 10*15*1,5 = 225 Kubikmeter. Wenn dir das Ding abgeht. Huihui 

Ob deine Quellen reichen das Ding zu fluten?
Kein Plan.
Du müsstest ja auch für einen kontrollierten Abfluss sorgen irgendwie und dann auch dafür sorgen, dass es dir bei Hochwasser nicht den Damm zerreißt und du eine Flutwelle irgendwo hin (ins Dorf?) schickst.

Aber ich finde die Idee trotzdem spannend. 

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch ein paar gute Lösungsvorschläge von anderen Leuten.


----------



## Haggard (6. Sep. 2016)

Vor allem benötigt man eine Genehmigung, um Abwasser in einen Bach abzuleiten !

Wenn Platz genug vorhanden ist, würde ich eher den Teich komplett ausheben und mit dem Aushub einen Erdwall an der Grundstücksgrenze bauen. Die restliche Erde einfach abfahren lassen. Landwirte z.B. könnte man fragen, die sind immer glücklich über Erde.


----------



## richtungswender (6. Sep. 2016)

Ja der Abfluss und Pegelkontrolle soll über einen Mönch geregelt werden. Es wird also ein permanenter Durchfluss mit konstanter Wasserhöhe. Unterhalb vom Teich ist nur paar ha Flutwiese, die auch mir gehört, von daher also unproblematisch. 
Wie würde man den Damm am sinnvollsten aufbauen. Die max 1m Wasserhöhe muss der natürlich aushalten. Ich würde auch erst den Mutterboden entfernen und dann den Damm drauf setzen. 

Gruss Robin

Gruss Robin


----------



## Rhabanus (6. Sep. 2016)

Moin Robin und herzlich willkommen....

schau mal, @Geisy (Norbert) hat auch so´n riesen See und hat damals bzgl. Deichbefestigung Überlegungen agestellt. (Sein Boot am Steg finde ich so klasse....)



Geisy schrieb:


> Meine Bedenken werden größer.
> Hat hier jemend Erfahrung mit Deich, Wall oder Hang befestigung?



Schau dir auch nochmal die Genehmigungssachen an. Stichwort Geländeregulierung. Abgrabungen und Aufschüttungen bis 1m, waren das 100m² ( !? ) die genehmigungsfrei waren? Hatte ich mich damals auch mit auseinandergesetzt, um alles "wasserdicht" zu haben....

LG Michael


----------



## richtungswender (6. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Michael. 
Ja das werd ich mal studieren. 
100qm ist richtig, die halte ich auch ein, ich grabe und schütte ja nicht allesauf oder ab. Von Fluten steht da ja nichts. Die Erdarbeiten werden vllt 40qm betreffen. Geflutete Fläche wird wohl bei 99qm liegen. Damm muss man ja abziehen. 

Gruss Robin


----------



## richtungswender (6. Sep. 2016)

Hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut. Bei uns sind im Außenbereich sogar 300qm genehmigungsfrei.


----------



## richtungswender (6. Sep. 2016)

Ich bin heute auf die Idee gekommen, in den Damm Betonschwellen als stabilisierenden Kern einzubauen. Ausrangierte Betonschwellen kann ich problemlos und günstig beschaffen. Entweder nur eine Reihe längs legen oder unten eine Doppelreihe und drüber Einreihig. Die sind ja nicht sehr hoch, bei der zweilagigen Version würde der Kern auf etwa 50cm Höhe kommen,  das sollte reichen. Macht aber auf die Dammlänge eine ganze Menge ... hmmm


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Sep. 2016)

Vergiss die Betonschwellen. Bringt nix. Wasser sickert durch und spült frei.
Lehm Boden mit Vordichtungswalze aufbauen. 
Wenn du auf Nr. Sicher gehen willst dann eine Bentonitmatte *in* dem Wall einbauen.
Bentonitmatte muss im Boden stecken, also eine mindestens 40 cm auflast haben.
Irgendwo eine Überlaufschwelle bauen. Wichtig ! Komplett hoch/runter über den Wall bis in den Graben in Beton mit Folie drunter.
Sollte dein Mönch mal ausfallen, muss es einen definierten Bereich geben, wo das Wasser überläuft.
und sich nicht irgendwo was ausspült und den Deich aufweichen kann.


----------



## richtungswender (7. Sep. 2016)

Na so eine Schwelle wiegt 300kg, da rutscht so schnell nichts. Bei Deichbrüchen an der Elbe 2002 haben die auch Betonschwelle in die Löscher verklappt um den Sandbags halt zu geben. 
Überlauf könnte man auch ein Betonrohr in der Dammkrone einbauen. 
Hab leider noch keine Preise zu Bentonitmatten gefunden. Soll ja kostenmäßig im Rahmen bleiben. 

Gruss Robin

Gruss Robin


----------



## troll20 (8. Sep. 2016)

richtungswender schrieb:


> Sandbags


Eben drum und halt keinen losen Sand/ Erde


----------



## Limnos (8. Sep. 2016)

Hi

Bei 1 m Dammhöhe ist 2 m Dammsohle viel zu wenig. Die Böschungen sind viel zu steil.  unter 6-7 m läuft da nix, bzw. doch, nämlich der Teich aus.
Eine Kombination von stärker ausheben und dann ein weniger hoher Damm, wäre sinnvoll. Und dann ist die Frage: ist es in der Endtiefe noch dicht genug für den Teich. Dass die Wiese nass ist, kann auch an einer relativ dünnen Lehmschicht liegen. Wenn genügend Lehm da ist, sollte man den auch auf die Böschungen aufbringen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## richtungswender (9. Sep. 2016)

Ja den Lehmaushub will ich auf den Damm geben, die Dammbreite könnte ich durchaus vergrößern. Wie groß sollte den der Böschungswinkel sein? Vielleicht hilft es auch in den Damm so ein Geotextil einzubauen. Das hab ich beim Haus um den Drainagegraben drin, bei Wasserlecks setzt sich das zu und dichtet, weil sehr fein. Das würde Durchspülungen auf alle Fälle verhindern.
Ich werde mal ein Probeloch graben, mal schauen wie der Boden ausschaut.

Gruss Robin


----------



## Turbo (9. Sep. 2016)

Salü
Bei 30 Grad Böschungswinkel ist die nätürliche Rutschgrenze der Böschungen erreicht.
Steiler würde ich die Böschung nicht machen.
(bin nicht Spezialist auf diesem Gebiet)


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Sep. 2016)

richtungswender schrieb:


> Überlauf könnte man auch ein Betonrohr in der Dammkrone einbauen.


Dann haste aber wieder Probleme mit der Dichtigkeit um das Rohr.


----------



## richtungswender (10. Sep. 2016)

Hmm, das sehe ich eigentlich unproblematisch.  Denn im Normalfall steht das Wasser ja nicht so hoch an. So eine Überlaufrinne könnte man ja auch erst bezonieren, wenn sich der Damm gesetzt hat.

Gruss Robin


----------



## troll20 (11. Sep. 2016)

Nur mal wieder ein kleiner Gedankengang von mir zu:
*Naturteich bzw Landschaftsteich bauen*
Ich glaub ein Naturteich mit einem Wall sieht verdammt unnatürlich aus.


----------



## richtungswender (11. Sep. 2016)

Das haben die alten Mönche mit ihren Fischteichen auch so gemacht und heute zählt das als Kulturlandschaft. Da frag ich mich wie diese Teiche heute noch ihr Wasser halten und die Dämme noch stehen, ach ja da gabs noch keine Internetforen *Ironie aus*.
Ich würde mich noch am ehesten an einer Betonüberlaufrinne stören. 

Ahoi Robin


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Richtungswender,
die Betonschwellen sind schwerer als Lehm/Mutterboden/Sand, und daher nicht ungeeignet für den Dammbau. Mit Geotextil oder besser Folie kannst Du den Dammbereich trocken halten. Das entspricht einer der Methoden des Dammbaus bei Hochwasser - eine nicht verrutschbare Barriere, und davor Folie verlegt. Das hab' ich leider nie fotografiert.
Die erwähnten 30° Böschungswinkel sind eine gute Orientierung, welche Steilheit man nicht unterschreiten sollte, damit längere Regenfälle den Damm nicht zerstören. In diesem Fall sollte es sich um einen recht "bindigen" Boden handeln, weniger Steilheit schadet nicht.
So weit meine Gedanken zum Thema. Ich würde in Deinem Fall also nicht auf einen klassischen Folienteich gehen, nicht nur wegen der Kosten.


----------



## troll20 (12. Sep. 2016)

richtungswender schrieb:


> Kulturlandschaft


ist halt eine Landschaft die Kultiviert, also von Menschenhand erstellt/ verändert wurde, ist aber nicht Naturlandschaft  auch wenn beide von der UNESCO ausgeschrieben werden als besonders .......
Zumahl auch die Mönche sich nicht mehr Arbeit als nötig gemacht haben (würde ich vermuten). Da wurde eher das vorhandene (Bachlauf evtl. ) vergrößert angestaut oder ähnliches.
Zum Thema Betonschwellen. Die Würde ich wenn wie eine Palisade aufbauen. 1/2 bis 2/3 in den gewachsenen Boden. Dann wie schon angesprochen den Wall mit entsprechender Breite so das der Böschungswinkel sehr gering ausfällt. Wenn dieser Bereich Stufenförmig ausgeführt wird, wird er nochmal stabiler. dann ein Geotextil zur Stabilisierung und darauf dein Lehm Ton Kalkmehl Märgel Gemisch als Abdichtung. Je nach vorhandenem Boden. Die Palisaden sollten mittig vom Wall stehen und der Wall sollte auslaufend zum Umland angelegt sein. Um so niedriger und breiter der Wall um so stabiler.


----------



## Tottoabs (12. Sep. 2016)

richtungswender schrieb:


> Ich würde mich noch am ehesten an einer Betonüberlaufrinne stören.


Da muss man nix von sehen. Kann Boden drüber. Muss nur als breites V die tiefste Stelle im Damm sein.
Die Betonüberlaufrinnen welche zum Teil in den Wällen eingebaut wurden sind von unten gesehen zumeist, Folie, Vlies, Beton mit Störsteinen und Erdbedeckung  oder auch gepflastert. Wichtig ist nur das an der Stelle des Betonüberlauf die Tiefstelle des Wall ist. Wenn dann auf Grund irgend eines Ereignis, (Starkregen, Mönsch defekt , etc.)  das Wasser überläuft kann nix weiter passieren. Wenn der Oberboden über dem Beton weg gespült ist, läuft das Wasser auf dem Beton. Äste oder ähnliches, welche durch das Wasser mitgeführt werden könnten, haben durch den Betonpanzer keine Möglichkeit die Folie im Überlauf zu beschädigen. Der Damm kann nicht ausgespült werden, wenn der Überlauf tief genug beginnt und endet.

Ich habe schon ein paar Regenrückhaltebecken gebaut. Da geht es zumeist um ein "Trockenbecken" Diese Becken führen zumeist das Schichten/Grundwasser aus dem Dränagesysten der Wirschaftsgebäude ab und sollen bei einem Großregenereignis das entstehende Regenwasser von Dach und Hofflächen puffern.

Somit läuft das Becken nur bei einem richtigen Regenereigniss voll. Die Dichtung im Wall wird zumeist durch verdichtet eingebautem Tonminerralhaltigem Boden ermöglicht.
Sollte im vorkommenden Material nicht genug Tonminerial sein wird man keine Dichtschicht hin bekommen. Das Wasser sickert durch und spült sich Wege frei.

Mittels einfacher Fingerprobe ist schon grob abschätzbar ob ich damit einen Damm bauen kann welcher* verdichtet* Wasserdicht wird oder ob ich noch eine Tondichtungsbahn oder ähnliches einbauen muss.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fingerprobe_(Boden) 
Das sind Dinge, welche immer mehr durch kostenintensive Beprobungen in Vergessenheit geraten. 

Schau auch da.
https://wiki.zum.de/wiki/Wir_erforschen_den_Boden/Wir_bestimmen_die_Bodenart_mit_der_Fingerprobe

Ich habe den Tonanteil auch schon durch kneten eines Balls und dann durchschneiden und mit dem Messer glattstreichen abgeschätzt. Wenn du die Schnittfläche mit drüber streichen mit dem Messer zum glänzen bekommst dann sollte genug Ton im Boden sein. Wenn nicht musst du den KF-Wert ggf bestimmen lassen oder irgend etwas im Damm einbauen was Dichtet.


----------



## richtungswender (12. Sep. 2016)

Bestens Dank für die vielen Tipps. Klasse!

Gruß Robin


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (14. Sep. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nur mal wieder ein kleiner Gedankengang von mir zu:
> *Naturteich bzw Landschaftsteich bauen*
> Ich glaub ein Naturteich mit einem Wall sieht verdammt unnatürlich aus.


Glaube ich nicht!





Das ist der Bergweiher bei Steinau an der Straße. 
Der Weiher ist über einen langen Damm an 2 Seiten gestaut und recht alt und eingewachsen. Wie der Damm aufgebaut ist? 

Die Sohle ist geschätzt 7 bis 10 m und die Krone 4 bis 5 m.
Es gibt offensichtlich einen Mönch zur Regelung und dann ein KG Rohr als Notüberlauf.
Gespeist wird der Weiher von einer feuchten Wiese.

Also kann man das machen und kann eine Bereicherung für die Natur sein.

Viel Erfolg mit dem Projekt!

Knut

PS: Steinau ist ein schönes Ausflugsziel für die ganze Familie! Der Weiher ist oberhalb der Teufelshöhle und ein schöner Verdauungsspaziergang vom Eulenspiegel. http://eulenspiegel-steinau.de/index.php/die-tropfsteinhöhle.html


----------

